# Mosquito walleye this weekend!



## Bman1105 (Apr 24, 2019)

Going to try again this weekend for walleye at mosquito. Went two Saturdays ago and caught a few crappy, no walleye! If anybody could give me any updates and let me know if they're getting any walleye before the weekend I'd appreciate it. Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

last weekend was good, it has been super slow this week. I hope I'm wrong but I don't see the cold front this weekend helping the bite


----------



## Bman1105 (Apr 24, 2019)

eyehunter8063 said:


> last weekend was good, it has been super slow this week. I hope I'm wrong but I don't see the cold front this weekend helping the bite


Ok. Thank you!


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

Fished hard yesterday all crappie


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Tournament this weekend also just a heads up might be busy

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bman1105 (Apr 24, 2019)

meatwagon said:


> Tournament this weekend also just a heads up might be busy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

What ramp are they using???


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

Not sure about the bass tournaments that I'm sure will be there, however there is a walleye tournament out of the state park launch on sunday morning. Figure about 20 or so boats in that. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## pj23 (Sep 2, 2009)

Probably the best time to learn is when there’s a tournament?


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

there are 4/6 tournaments on that lake every weekend


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

30+ degree's this morning not going to help much..


----------



## Team Warrior (Sep 24, 2014)

We fished the tournament yesterday and the bite was very good. Both trolling and jigging was good. We won with 20.35 lbs for 5 fish.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

It was a cluster at 7am. Very curious if the walleye pulled a permit to have the tournament or if odnr messed up and gave 2 permits?


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

Move all tournaments to Erie--tired of Mosquito being used so much. It is crazy since it is all about the $$$$$$$$. How about 1 tournament per species every 2 months not every other weekend.


----------



## Team Warrior (Sep 24, 2014)

Not to be harsh but tournaments bring alot of needed money to the surrounding communities not to mention all the money to the bait shops.


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

Team Warrior said:


> Not to be harsh but tournaments bring alot of needed money to the surrounding communities not to mention all the money to the bait shops.


Does the State Park/ Lake benefit from tournament proceeds?


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

PymyBone said:


> Not sure about the bass tournaments that I'm sure will be there, however there is a walleye tournament out of the state park launch on sunday morning. Figure about 20 or so boats in that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Just giving everyone a heads up, there are 39 boats in the Ohio Walleye Federation tournament this Sunday. We will start launching about 6:15 am and our send off is at 7 am out of the Causeway Ramp. Everyone has to be back in between 2:45 and 3 pm, so everyone can plan accordingly. Weigh in starts at 3:30 pm and typically is over by about 4:30 pm, all are welcome at the weigh-ins and are invited to join in on our raffle. We have all the money winners come up and talk about how they caught their fish, most share everything and are very detailed.


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

It's funny everyone complains about tournament fisherman and tournament fishing on all of the internet sites; however the tournament guys (especially on the walleye side) are the best group of guys on the lake. They are the ones that will help you out with fishing reports, they are the ones that will stand there and talk to you and answer questions. 
They are also the ones that understand a courtesy dock; know how to pre rig and spend the least amount of time tying up dock space. Yes most of them don't get on here and post detailed reports telling you everything you need to know to catch a fish like most of you would like after every tournament, but they have also spent a lot of time on the water to get that report figured out. 
I'm sure if you were to take an hour and go to a weigh in and talk to the guys that are out there putting in the time; you'd learn much more from that 1 hour you spend at weigh in than you could imagine.
That doesn't even include the amount of bait, ice, food, drinks, meals, and hotel rooms that tournament guys spend money on. I couldn't even begin to imagine how much money is spent on lures from the bait shop either; most guys have back ups to there backups backup when it comes to lures and lures from any of the bait shops are more expensive than what they can be bought for online. 
Congrats on the win team warrior 20 pounds on an inland lake is an impressive bag on any lake (besides pymatuning maybe; but you did that last year).

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

PymyBone said:


> It's funny everyone complains about tournament fisherman and tournament fishing on all of the internet sites; however the tournament guys (especially on the walleye side) are the best group of guys on the lake. They are the ones that will help you out with fishing reports, they are the ones that will stand there and talk to you and answer questions.
> They are also the ones that understand a courtesy dock; know how to pre rig and spend the least amount of time tying up dock space. Yes most of them don't get on here and post detailed reports telling you everything you need to know to catch a fish like most of you would like after every tournament, but they have also spent a lot of time on the water to get that report figured out.
> I'm sure if you were to take an hour and go to a weigh in and talk to the guys that are out there putting in the time; you'd learn much more from that 1 hour you spend at weigh in than you could imagine.
> That doesn't even include the amount of bait, ice, food, drinks, meals, and hotel rooms that tournament guys spend money on. I couldn't even begin to imagine how much money is spent on lures from the bait shop either; most guys have back ups to there backups backup when it comes to lures and lures from any of the bait shops are more expensive than what they can be bought for online.
> ...


Sure, like when I was there 2-3 weeks ago and they had the ramp locked up for salad hour and a half and wouldn't let me get in to launch my boat made me wait and they were all a bunch of rude jerks so I kind of know the nullifies what your saying

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

Does the State Park/ Lake benefit from any tournament fees?


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

crestliner TS said:


> Sure, like when I was there 2-3 weeks ago and they had the ramp locked up for salad hour and a half and wouldn't let me get in to launch my boat made me wait and they were all a bunch of rude jerks so I kind of know the nullifies what your saying
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I'd be really interested in what day you are referring to and if it was a bass tournament or a walleye tournament that was going on. I was only referring to the walleye tournament guys. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Harvest Time said:


> Does the State Park/ Lake benefit from any tournament fees?


Was your license more than $19? Why do you feel that what you do is more important than the next guy? 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

SB2 said:


> Just giving everyone a heads up, there are 39 boats in the Ohio Walleye Federation tournament this Sunday. We will start launching about 6:15 am and our send off is at 7 am. Everyone has to be back in between 2:45 and 3 pm, so everyone can plan accordingly. Weigh in starts at 3:30 pm and typically is over by about 4:30 pm, all are welcome at the weigh-ins and are invited to join in on our raffle. We have all the money winners come up and talk about how they caught their fish, most share everything and are very detailed.


Seems to me there are some hurt feelings here, I personally have been coming in when a bass tourneyment was launching.. at first I got pissed offed, then I just sat at the courtesy dock and was impressed how fast these dudes launched their rigs.. I've been on mosquito longer than a lot of people have been alive and I like seeing tourneys, EXCEPT when I'm in my kayak.. then I hate you guys.


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

I really get both sides. At times the tournament guys can really overrun the place. Last week I took my boy out and was right on the bank and set him up with a bobber just trying to get him a few panfish. Bass boat worked their way over and no joke cast within 10 ft of are boat. I just keep my cool and ignored them.
I work in Warren and every Saturday and Sunday morning I see boats lined up at the gas station. It does bring money in for the area. No doubt. When a subject like this comes up I try and stay out of it. Someone always gets offended and eventually no longer posts on here. At the end of the day public parks (national and state) were set up for all to use.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Harvest Time said:


> Does the State Park/ Lake benefit from any tournament fees?


Absolutely, everyone fishing bought a fishing license and every boat owner paid for a boat registration just like everyone else fishing the lakes


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

miked913 said:


> Was your license more than $19? Why do you feel that what you do is more important than the next guy?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


The question was not out of malintent. Some of you people are way too sensitive on this forum. I was just wondering. Seems the tournaments would be a good way to generate a few extra bucks for the park to upkeep facilities, etc. was glad to see they added the new flush bathrooms, long time coming. Just wondered if all the fishing tournaments were generating some extra income to allow for some of those upgrades.


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Absolutely, everyone fishing bought a fishing license and every boat owner paid for a boat registration just like everyone else fishing the lakes


Again, question was not out of malintent. Simply wanted to know. I’ve never participated in one of the tournaments and have always been curious about it.


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


Harvest Time said:


> Again, question was not out of malintent. Simply wanted to know. I’ve never participated in one of the tournaments and have always been curious about it.





Harvest Time said:


> Again, question was not out of malintent. Simply wanted to know. I’ve never participated in one of the tournaments and have always been curious about it.


Harvest Time, to answer your question the state doesn't require a permit fee to when applying for a ramp pass for a tournament.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

crestliner TS said:


> Sure, like when I was there 2-3 weeks ago and they had the ramp locked up for salad hour and a half and wouldn't let me get in to launch my boat made me wait and they were all a bunch of rude jerks so I kind of know the nullifies what your saying
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


So did you speak to the tournament director? As one of the tournament directors for the OWF, that is something that we would want to know. Because if you didn't speak to the tournament director they couldn't correct it or speak to their anglers about being courteous at the ramp.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

SB2 said:


> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk




Harvest Time, to answer your question the state doesn't require a permit fee to when applying for a ramp pass for a tournament.

Thanks
Steve[/QUOTE]
Thank you Steve.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

PymyBone said:


> I'd be really interested in what day you are referring to and if it was a bass tournament or a walleye tournament that was going on. I was only referring to the walleye tournament guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


It was a Bass tourney but I dont remember exactly what day. There were about 50 boats. These tourney guys need to allow recreational boaters go instead of hogging both lanes and dominating the lot!


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

crestliner TS said:


> It was a Bass tourney but I dont remember exactly what day. There were about 50 boats. These tourney guys need to allow recreational boaters go instead of hogging both lanes and dominating the lot!


I absolutely agree with you! And I wouldn't stand for that either. I was personally speaking for and defending the walleye guys. As steve said let the tournament director know of the issue. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

I will admit, I never had a problem with walleye guys, just a couple instances with Bass guys. Its called courtesy. Everyone has a right to access the lake when they arrive and should not have to wait for a tournament to load or unload there rigs. Are we gonna make our lakes available to tournaments first THEN the public? Sorry kids, were gonna have wait an hour because the tourney guys gotta get to the weigh in!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

I talked to a guy in a yellow and black bass boat tied up at the ramp and he said "you aint gonna get 40 guys waiting to get out to move", don't know if he was a director or not.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have never seen a "tournament line" for the ramp it's just the line get in it and launch or retrieve like any other day.? Sometimes the line is short sometimes it's long? I went to Catawba a couple weeks ago and had to wait way over an hour to launch, no tournaments that day? Who should I complain about that too?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

crestliner TS said:


> It was a Bass tourney but I dont remember exactly what day. There were about 50 boats. These tourney guys need to allow recreational boaters go instead of hogging both lanes and dominating the lot!


Pony up and hop in line with them. People like you are likely the ones that block the ramp while unhooking your boat and getting rods ready Instead of doing it in the staging lane like bass guys know how to do. Instead of complaining on the internet find the tournament director and see what he has to say. I fish recreation and tournaments and I can tell you pleasure boaters are the worst for time management at ramps not bass fisherman.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

When I was just new to putting in I watched the tournament guys learned a lot about time management now I just jump in line . Just wish the guy with me could back boat or start it so I not tie up couristy dock and just float out of way


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Russel somehow I often fish with guys that don't know how to do these things and don't want to learn either. I just shake my head


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

39 boats in 15 minutes way to create a cluster, the old days we did half hour increments so as not to cluster or waste time


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Go to the causeway ramp pay $3 no headache. Just saying!!! That's the easiest way I have found!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a standard truck scares him I thank maybe make him start boat on trailer when no one around


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

may 18th and 19th there will be a large bass tournament launching. if you want to see smooth, show up. if you are a non competitor, you are ushered to the front of the line to launch first. the line may be long, but I guarantee it will be smooth or the offending tournament party will be scolded hahaha. seriously, it will be a great show of how to ready a boat while in a moving line. individual launches will average under 30 seconds. loading the boat will be around the same time.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

It is awesome when you have two people to launch a boat.
Back in till the lower unit is submerged. Start motor. Back in further till the boat floats off and pull out and park. Next!


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm planning on making a trip Sunday. Launching isn't my main concern. I can schedule around the tournament schedule. My biggest issue is being able to fish the spots that I want to fish. I know this is the case any day of the week, but tournaments will put more boats on the water. 

By no means am I bashing or hating on tournaments at all. I have no real reason to really. I'm just out to catch fish like everybody else.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

The biggest issue is sportsman working against each other instead of learning from each other. If you can't have a boat in and out of the water in a timely manner ask someone for advice. If you see someone struggle offer a hand it's that easy. Many a time have I had someone hold the rope on my boat or I've done it for them when launching solo and yes complete strangers


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

What was the winning program?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

fmader, while there will be more boats, most of the spots deeper than 2 feet have been loaded with fish and it wouldn't be an issue fishing behind people. shallow spots have been reloading with fish pretty quickly as well. if the weather is nice, I would show up at noon and fish till dark. the lake will be clear by 3 or so.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

johnboy111711 said:


> fmader, while there will be more boats, most of the spots deeper than 2 feet have been loaded with fish and it wouldn't be an issue fishing behind people. shallow spots have been reloading with fish pretty quickly as well. if the weather is nice, I would show up at noon and fish till dark. the lake will be clear by 3 or so.


Good information. Do you have any intel on what's the hot presentation(s) right now? I haven't targeted walleye from the boat yet this year. Was last out wading 2 or 3 weeks ago. 

We were out in the boat last Sunday crappie fishing. Caught a mixed bag... a few crappie, a bass, a perch, a walleye, and a northern. All drifting minnows under slip bobbers. It certainly wasn't the result we were after, but it was a fun few hours. It was actually my first northern. Pretty fun to catch on light gear.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I apologize, I assumed from the photo you were bass fishing. For walleye, I would target shallow weed edges. 4ft or less with jerk baits, shad raps, or jig and bait. There are also plenty of walleye out deeper, in the 14 to 20 ft range, but that isn't my preferred way to fish. If you want pike, just go bass fishing with a spinner bait on the north end or in the bays on the south end. covered a lot of water in the 3 days I was there last week and we landed 10 or 11 pike. we also caught a few crappie out of shallow weeds, but I would guess the 5-10ft range would be more productive right now.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

johnboy111711 said:


> I apologize, I assumed from the photo you were bass fishing. For walleye, I would target shallow weed edges. 4ft or less with jerk baits, shad raps, or jig and bait. There are also plenty of walleye out deeper, in the 14 to 20 ft range, but that isn't my preferred way to fish. If you want pike, just go bass fishing with a spinner bait on the north end or in the bays on the south end. covered a lot of water in the 3 days I was there last week and we landed 10 or 11 pike. we also caught a few crappie out of shallow weeds, but I would guess the 5-10ft range would be more productive right now.


Nah... I actually caught this bass jigging the weeds for walleye last spring. Good deal. That's was my plan of attack. I never really target bass, but I don't mind catching them. We were SW of the causeway in the corner last weekend in 5-6 FOW. Thank you


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes, at one point I was. I never really stopped to fish one area and I caught fish anywhere from 6in to 6ft. 2/3ft seemed to be a good depth with decent weed growth.


----------



## mikeandwife91 (Sep 15, 2012)

PymyBone said:


> It's funny everyone complains about tournament fisherman and tournament fishing on all of the internet sites; however the tournament guys (especially on the walleye side) are the best group of guys on the lake. They are the ones that will help you out with fishing reports, they are the ones that will stand there and talk to you and answer questions.
> They are also the ones that understand a courtesy dock; know how to pre rig and spend the least amount of time tying up dock space. Yes most of them don't get on here and post detailed reports telling you everything you need to know to catch a fish like most of you would like after every tournament, but they have also spent a lot of time on the water to get that report figured out.
> I'm sure if you were to take an hour and go to a weigh in and talk to the guys that are out there putting in the time; you'd learn much more from that 1 hour you spend at weigh in than you could imagine.
> That doesn't even include the amount of bait, ice, food, drinks, meals, and hotel rooms that tournament guys spend money on. I couldn't even begin to imagine how much money is spent on lures from the bait shop either; most guys have back ups to there backups backup when it comes to lures and lures from any of the bait shops are more expensive than what they can be bought for online.
> ...


Thanks PymyBone for the suggestion to go to the weigh in. My wife and I want to get more into Walleye fishing this year so I've been studying up on it. Not only did I get to hear the winners talk about their methods, but I happened to stand next to the right guys because people kept coming over to them and talking about how and what they did, so I got to hear their conversation as well. I certainly learned a lot today.


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

mikeandwife91 said:


> Thanks PymyBone for the suggestion to go to the weigh in. My wife and I want to get more into Walleye fishing this year so I've been studying up on it. Not only did I get to hear the winners talk about their methods, but I happened to stand next to the right guys because people kept coming over to them and talking about how and what they did, so I got to hear their conversation as well. I certainly learned a lot today.


Awesome glad to hear that! Yeah you will definitely learn a lot of info from just being a sponge and now that the our 6 week grind at mosquito is over with I have no issue sharing any knowledge I may have at the lake. 4 tournaments in 5 weeks and all 4 tournaments we weighed between 13 and 14 pounds and finished 1st, 8th, 9th and 9th. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Tournament guys giving up hotspots and techniques while fishing for checks? Bah hahahahah!!! My experience has been ppl who act like they own the launches and lake with very little etiquette. Not to mention the high mortality rates on the bass side. The worst thing that ever happened to fishing is putting the big money tournaments on TV. Now everyone thinks they are the next Kevin vandam.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

driftfish101 said:


> Tournament guys giving up hotspots and techniques while fishing for checks? Bah hahahahah!!! My experience has been ppl who act like they own the launches and lake with very little etiquette. Not to mention the high mortality rates on the bass side. The worst thing that ever happened to fishing is putting the big money tournaments on TV. Now everyone thinks they are the next Kevin vandam.


Maybe a little jealousy eeking out the basement as you stroke your new KVD combo? 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

its not a secret on that lake, its putting time in to know where the right quality is, i took 5th yesterday with 14.68 pounds fishing weeds 2-8 foot.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

miked913 said:


> Maybe a little jealousy eeking out the basement as you stroke your new KVD combo?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk





miked913 said:


> Maybe a little jealousy eeking out the basement as you stroke your new KVD combo?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't have an ounce of jealousy over some overcompetitive person who ruins a great leisure activity. Anyone who knows me knows I catch fish and even if I didn't doesn't mean I am wrong. It isn't just the poor etiquette....even the elite series has big mortality rates. It's bad for fisheries. The I am a great fisherman and you are just jealous garbage really proves my point. Far from ambassadors for the sport. I don't need to try and fish for checks to prove anything. The pompous attitudes at the ramps and on the lake speak louder than the phony info and bragging about bag weights. At least have the honesty to keep it real.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

driftfish101 said:


> I don't have an ounce of jealousy over some overcompetitive person who ruins a great leisure activity. Anyone who knows me knows I catch fish and even if I didn't doesn't mean I am wrong. It isn't just the poor etiquette....even the elite series has big mortality rates. It's bad for fisheries. The I am a great fisherman and you are just jealous garbage really proves my point. Far from ambassadors for the sport. I don't need to try and fish for checks to prove anything. The pompous attitudes at the ramps and on the lake speak louder than the phony info and bragging about bag weights. At least have the honesty to keep it real.


We are all sportsman who enjoy being outside when you think that your way is better than another way when all of the laws and regulations are being followed pay your $19 for a fishing license like everyone else and keep your finger pointing to yourself. I've never fished a bass tournament in my life but I won't bash people who do. They have just as much right to be there as anyone else no more no less. Good luck out there! Remember it's supposed to be fun you can be angry at home!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

